# Beet suggestions, please



## jkath (Jan 18, 2007)

I love beets, but am stuck in a rut. Usually I roast them with meat, but I need some new ideas. I'm looking more for entrees or sides, but not for salads or sweets. Here's one recipe with beets that I love making (and it works out beautifully in my roaster)

Double Roast Chicken


----------



## jennyema (Jan 18, 2007)

I am stick in the beet/arugula/goat cheese rut.  But it's a good rut.

You can sautee red beets till done, then remove and sautee chopped up beet greens.  Then combine.  This makes for a stunning red and green Xmas side dish.

Add some onion and garlic too.

You can roast beets, parsnips and turnips for a winter veggie medley.  You can mash them -- yellow beets can go with potatoes and cabbage in bubble and squeak.

I'll thinkof others ...


----------



## ironchef (Jan 18, 2007)

Roast the beets, then puree and make a soup. Or use them with different cheeses and make homemade ravioli with a beurre noisette. 

I dunno, I don't really do a whole lot to beets because after roasting them because I like to showcase their natural flavors and sweetness.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 18, 2007)

YUM Borscht


----------



## Candocook (Jan 18, 2007)

Beet risotto?


----------



## jkath (Jan 18, 2007)

great ideas everyone!

Jenny, I do believe I'll try that one soon - sounds yummy!

Ironchef, do you have a great beet soup recipe you'd like to share?


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 18, 2007)

roast beets, peel them, slice em as you like, squeeze fresh orange juice on them and sprinkle with fresh dill.  with or without sour cream, WOW!

Baby beets are great with pasta and marinara as a side of the pasta bowl item.

and all the other wonderful ideas you've already gotten.


----------



## jkath (Jan 18, 2007)

again, another delicious idea. Thanks, robo


----------



## cjs (Jan 19, 2007)

Red Flannel Hash
Harvard Beets
Roasted beets, goat cheese and toasted walnuts are a wonderfu combination to add to a saad.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 19, 2007)

My mom used to make great "Harvard Beets", which in essence are just peeled cooked diced beets in a lightly orange-flavored glaze.

I did once try a recipe for "creamed beets", but not surprisingly the sauce turned a rather unappetizing Pepto Bismol pink.  It tasted fine, but was visually disturbing - lol!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 19, 2007)

Beats are great when prepared in a sweet & sour fashion.

Boil 1 cup of sliced beats.  When tender, train and add 1/4 cup sweetener, and a pinch of ground cloves.  Add white vinegar, 2 tbs. at a time, until you get the desired ballance of sweet and sour.  And don't worry.  If you add too much vinager, then add more sweetener.  I first learned to do this with white sugar, but have switched to Sucrolose (Splenda) as I am diabetic.  Thicken with a corn starch slurry to make a sauce that will coat a spoon.  

This works very well with savory chicken dishes and brown rice.  It would also be great with stuffed pork chops, or broiled country style pork ribs, seasoned with just salt and pepper.

Add sliced, cooked beats to a three-bean salad recipe to add color and flavor as well.  Of course, then it's no longer a three-bean salad, but it still very good.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 19, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> I love beets, but am stuck in a rut. Usually I roast them with meat, but I need some new ideas. I'm looking more for entrees or sides, but not for salads or sweets. Here's one recipe with beets that I love making (and it works out beautifully in my roaster)
> 
> Double Roast Chicken


 
I think my dad's may be pickled. I'm not sure. It's in a jar of purple liquid.
He just eats them straight from there.


----------



## silentmeow (Jan 19, 2007)

Goodweed...thanks for the idea.  I always just saute them and eat them plain but the sweet and sour sounds great.


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 19, 2007)

I just watched a Tyler Florence show on Wednesday night in which he prepared a Winter Panzanella.  It had roasted beets, pancetta, shallots, argula, and a balsamic vingegar dressing.  It looked so good that I got the recipe off of their web site.  You might want to take a look at it.


----------



## jkath (Jan 19, 2007)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> I think my dad's may be pickled. I'm not sure. It's in a jar of purple liquid.
> He just eats them straight from there.



Yep - that would be pickled. 

Goodweed - that really sounds so tasty! Thank you so much!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 19, 2007)

Make a salad with : 

Roasted or boiled beetroot slices on the bottom, topped with
Salami, or Parma Ham, or Coppa, and 
Cooked lentils on top with a 
Sweet and sour balsamic vinegar dressing

Make a casserole by layering: 
Roasted or boiled beetroot
Creamed corn mixed with fried onion
Fresh cream
Grated cheese of your choice. 
Repeat strata until the oven dish is full, top with parmesan, bake until warmed through. 

Beetroot and Tomato with tamarind
An Indian version of Sweet & sour beets - partially cook the beets, then fry a few onions, a little ginger and a tsp of Garam Masala together. Add the tomatoes and a cup of tamarind juice, a few hot peppers ( if you like them) and cook through gently until the veg are cooked.Season with salt and add a tsp od sugar if the "stew" is too tart. 

Middle-eastern pickled Cucumbers & Turnips. 
My wife goes crazy over this. Simple! 
Make a brine solution (2 tbsps salt to 1 lt water). Add 300 cl vinegar. 
Peel and slice raw beetroot and raw turnips. Set aside. Slice 2 whole garlic cloves into thin slices, set aside a few fresh celery leaves and a few black peppercorns. 
In a wide-mouthed sterilised jar, toss in a few slices of garlic, some peppercorns and a celery leaf. Then start layering with slices of turnip, then slices of beetroot, then turnip, then beetroot. Every now and then, add the spices. Fill the jars with the hot brine mixture. Seal, and refrigerate. 
The pickles are ready in a week, and gone in another...


----------



## bbally (Jan 22, 2007)

*Beet ravioli*

Long time ago an Italian friend taught me to make beet ravioli.

Roast beets, onions, and garlic, and spicing, little basil, oregano and thyme, mash together and add ricotta cheese and a little parm.  Salt and pepper to taste.

Roll out pasta and place beet mixture in each, fold over and seal.  You can boil them, pan sear them, or straight braise them.


----------



## jkath (Jan 22, 2007)

steve, that sounds exactly like what I was looking for - something I'd never considered, yet sounds soooo appealing! Thank you!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 22, 2007)

If you have a food processor, put them through the grater when they are still raw (peel first!).  In a frying pan, sautee some butter with a couple of cloves of minced garlic, add the beets and cook slowly for about 10 minutes.  Season with salt & pepper, fresh nutmeg and orange zest.


----------

